# power loss in 95 Altima



## ialafroz (May 25, 2004)

Hello all, my ride is a 95 GXE altima, I just want someone to recommend what to check for the following, the problem is that the car seems or actually loses power when hot !, when it is cold right after starting it its fine you can feel the power and torque but when hot ..acceleration diminishes notoriously it kindda hesitates between 2k and 4k RPMs, and gets power back again at the 4k, this in all shifts so I really dont know where to start...
something to mention is that check engine is on but cause of the revs or minimun valve that needs replacement.. dont thinks that it has anything to do ... Appreciate any help.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

it could be alternator. are your battery AND brake lights on? if they both are on then it's most probably alternator. google "alternator check" or alternator test. 

or it could be mild flooding of your distributor. but it's unlikely in your case. distributor flooding generally results in engine stalling.


----------



## Handyman2005 (May 19, 2006)

I have to ask....what is "distributor flooding"???? Check engine light is on??? Could be a fuel pressure problem. I know from experience in diesels, if the injector pump is bad, there will be regions in acceleration where it will get sluggish them improve at higher rpm's.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

I guess, check the ground wire.


----------

